# Splitter to sign for Valencia Basket



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> VALENCIA, Spain (AP)—Valencia Basket says San Antonio Spurs center Tiago Splitter(notes) has agreed to a deal to play for the Spanish club until the NBA lockout ends.
> 
> The 26-year-old Brazilian forward, who also has a Spanish passport, needs to pass a medical test before he can play for the club.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AoK0bgLo0Idj11XD.Ok4cHW8vLYF?slug=ap-valencia-splitter


----------

